# Can you bring back dried chili peppers from Mexico into the U.S.?



## Karen G (Aug 10, 2007)

My daughter is going to Cabo next week and would like to bring back some dried chili peppers.  Would that be allowed?


----------



## pjrose (Aug 10, 2007)

We bring back vanilla beans frequently, and there has never been a problem.  

The customs form you fill out asks about fruit and vegetable products, so I'm not sure if it's technically allowed...We always list the vanilla beans, and have never been questioned about them.  You might want to check the US Custons web site.


----------



## Mel (Aug 10, 2007)

You should declare all plant and animal prodcts.  That doesn't mean that they aren't allow, just that Customs needs to know about them.  They could be carry diseases or pests that could damage US agriculture.

Thosa vanilla beans and the dried chili peppers shouldn't be a problem, but if you don't declare them and a Customs official finds them, you could face a fine - particularly if he or she thinks you were trying to hide them.

I remember returning from France in a High School group.  Most of us had visited a winery, and were bringing something back.  Invariably the kids who didn't declare anything had their luggage searched, and their wine was taken away.  They could have been fined as well.  Those of us who declared, and explained it was a gift for our parents were allowed to keep the normal amount allowed, even though it could have been taken because we were underage. Honesty was rewarded.

More details at the customs website


----------



## cabobill (Aug 11, 2007)

Karen G said:


> My daughter is going to Cabo next week and would like to bring back some dried chili peppers.  Would that be allowed?



Technically, they are banned from entry to California and other states that have agriculture as a dominant portion of it's economy. That said, US Customs (in my case, SFO) doean't seem to care much about California Ag Dept regulations. I have brought both Vanilla beans and other spices home without declaring them and have not had any difficulties.

O.K., I'll admit it! I've also 'smuggled' Cuban Cigars into the country illegally...my bad...


----------

